# Cat 924f Pusher



## NJplowguy (Dec 3, 2017)

Any thoughts on what size snow pusher on a cat 924f. The lot it will be at and stay at is about 18 acres and pretty open. Main issue is I don't want to get to big of a pusher. It's 105 hp and it's recommended size is a 12 ft loader pusher. I was thinking trying to put something bigger bc I have a hoe with a 12 pusher on the site now. Maybe a larger backhoe pusher pur the loader. Or are the recommendations just there and no contractors actually follow them?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

NJplowguy said:


> Any thoughts on what size snow pusher on a cat 924f. The lot it will be at and stay at is about 18 acres and pretty open. Main issue is I don't want to get to big of a pusher. It's 105 hp and it's recommended size is a 12 ft loader pusher. I was thinking trying to put something bigger bc I have a hoe with a 12 pusher on the site now. Maybe a larger backhoe pusher pur the loader. Or are the recommendations just there and no contractors actually follow them?


 105 HP certainly nothing with a rubber edge if you are going with more than 12 FT. You will have to much traction loss.

You could make it work if you have somewhere to push off now and then. I don't plow snow anymore but if I had to do it over again I would want a metalpless or similar. Cheapen out is not always the way to go and I'm tight. You get what you pay for. I seem to always learn this the hard way.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

FredG said:


> 105 HP certainly nothing with a rubber edge if you are going with more than 12 FT. You will have to much traction loss.
> 
> You could make it work if you have somewhere to push off now and then. I don't plow snow anymore but if I had to do it over again I would want a metalpless or similar. Cheapen out is not always the way to go and I'm tight. You get what you pay for. I seem to always learn this the hard way.


That 924 will easily handle a 14' or even a 16" if the conditions are right. I use a 12' pusher with my Cat 908 and usually don't have any problems with it. If the snow gets too deep you take part of a bite. It all depends on your operator and his experience. Like Fred G says get a Metal Pless or something similar. I have a HLA 3200 9-15 on a Cat906 and it will work circles around the Cat908 with the 12' pusher.


----------



## NJplowguy (Dec 3, 2017)

bluejlandscaper said:


> That 924 will easily handle a 14' or even a 16" if the conditions are right. I use a 12' pusher with my Cat 908 and usually don't have any problems with it. If the snow gets too deep you take part of a bite. It all depends on your operator and his experience. Like Fred G says get a Metal Pless or something similar. I have a HLA 3200 9-15 on a Cat906 and it will work circles around the Cat908 with the 12' pusher.


Are you talking about 14 or 16. Loader or backhoe model pusher


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

bluejlandscaper said:


> That 924 will easily handle a 14' or even a 16" if the conditions are right. I use a 12' pusher with my Cat 908 and usually don't have any problems with it. If the snow gets too deep you take part of a bite. It all depends on your operator and his experience. Like Fred G says get a Metal Pless or something similar. I have a HLA 3200 9-15 on a Cat906 and it will work circles around the Cat908 with the 12' pusher.


 Yes if you got a good enough operator that don't leave piles and pulls out to a half a blade and gets it to the end or pushed off somewhere before he losses traction.

Not recommended with a new guy to snow and ice. Not good when you have to leave a guy and come back and he's working on piles he left from no experience. Remember the OP is asking elementary questions. We all had to start somewhere. Yes once you know what your doing it's a piece of cake.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

NJplowguy said:


> Are you talking about 14 or 16. Loader or backhoe model pusher


Backhoe model in 14'. ProTec doesn't make a 16' backhoe model but others might.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NJplowguy said:


> Any thoughts on what size snow pusher on a cat 924f. The lot it will be at and stay at is about 18 acres and pretty open. Main issue is I don't want to get to big of a pusher. It's 105 hp and it's recommended size is a 12 ft loader pusher. I was thinking trying to put something bigger bc I have a hoe with a 12 pusher on the site now. Maybe a larger backhoe pusher pur the loader. Or are the recommendations just there and no contractors actually follow them?


How long are the pushes?

I wouldn't be afraid of a 14' rubber edged unless the pushes are extremely long.

But I would never buy a rubber edged pusher again, either.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I would never put a backhoe pusher on a loader , spend the little extra and get a HD loader pusher .


----------

